# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  TP Hồ Chí Minh - Mua Oppo F3 Plus 99% nhập khẩu

## pizzabon2015

TP Hồ Chí Minh - Mua Oppo F3 Plus 99% nhập khẩu



Gía: 7,010,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

GPRS	có
Kiểu chuông	Báo rung, nhạc chuông MP3, WAV
Hệ điều hành	Android OS, v6.0.1 (Marshmallow)
Mạng 4G	LTE band 1(2100), 3(1800), 5(850), 38(2600), 39(1900), 40(2300), 41(2500)
Speed	HSPA, LTE
Ngõ ra audio 3.5mm	có
Loại	Màn hình AMOLED cảm ứng điện dung, 16 triệu màu
Định vị toàn cầu	Có, hỗ trợ A-GPS và GLONASS
Đặc điểm	1/2.8" sensor size, geo-tagging, touch focus, face detection, panorama, HDR
Khác	- Sạc nhanh với 75% pin chỉ trong 30 phút
- Chống ồn với mic chuyên dụng
- Xem video MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV
- Nghe nhạc MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV
- Google Search, Maps, Gmail, YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk
- Lịch tổ chức
- Xem văn bản
Trò chơi	có, có thể tải thêm
Màu sắc	GOld
Mạng 2G	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 - SIM 1 & SIM 2
Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam, và điều quan trọng hơn hết là Hnam Mobile đã luôn nhận được sự quan tâm ủng hộ từ người tiêu dùng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – đó thực sự là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho hệ thống.

Hnammobile chuyên cung cấp các dòng điện thoại oppo f3 plus 99% chính hãng nguyên seal tại TP Hồ Chí Minh với chế độ 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 30 ngày nếu máy có lỗi.

Tiên phong trong lĩnh vực bán lẻ sản phẩm công nghệ Kho máy cũ trong suốt gần 9 năm hoạt động, đến nay hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có mặt trên khắp các quận thành khu vực TP.HCM với số lượng 12 showroom

Song song với việc phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile chú tâm đến việc phát triển khâu dịch vụ bảo hành sản phẩm và chăm sóc khách hàng. Gần đây hnammobile đã đưa ra dịch bảo hành 5 sao mang đến cho người tiêu dùng nhiều lợi ích mới. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Ghé ngay Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay những ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất này ngay nào!

*Thông tin về chương trình khuyến mại*
Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời như đổi trả 30 ngày khi sản phẩm lỗi, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Oukitel, Lg, Philips,

Song song với những dịch vụ khách hàng nhiều kích cầu, miễn phí charge thẻ, giao hàng miến phí,... hệ thống điện thoại chính hãng Hnam Mobile cung cấp smartphone chính hãng còn triển khai loạt chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp với những thương hiệu công nghệ hàng đầu thế giới như “Cưỡi SH – Rước Vespa – Lướt Wiko miễn phí” cùng Wiko; “Đón năm mới – Nhận quà công nghệ sành điệu” với

----------

